# M.T.'s  Orient



## ccmerz (Dec 5, 2015)

This shaft drive Orient was one of Major Taylor's racing bikes.  It was bought sometime in the 80's from the family and now resides in a private museum.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 5, 2015)

Super Nice!
I've Seen a Picture with MT on It!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

In NJ?


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 5, 2015)

nice pictures ken sorry i  did not go with you wednesday next time  from bicycle larry


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 6, 2015)

26 x 28 wheels. I believe MT's Orient was 28 x 28.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 6, 2015)

killer bike, i wonder if they have any paperwork to tie it to mt. when you say bought from the family, you mean mt. if you could document the bike with concrete evidence it would be a racing holy grail bike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 6, 2015)

kccomet said:


> killer bike, i wonder if they have any paperwork to tie it to mt. when you say bought from the family, you mean mt. if you could document the bike with concrete evidence it would be a racing holy grail bike




I agree Jim. 

There was a bike on Ebay a couple of years ago that the seller claimed belonged to Major Taylor though he had no documentation just the word of the previous owner(s). I don't think it sold (he was asking $$$$$$).


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 7, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> I agree Jim.
> 
> There was a bike on Ebay a couple of years ago that the seller claimed belonged to Major Taylor though he had no documentation just the word of the previous owner(s). I don't think it sold (he was asking $$$$$$).




Aside from its purchase as stated, this bike has never been offered for sale anywhere, ever!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 7, 2015)

i think the bike tiger was talking about was in australia a different bike. this is a beautiful bike with just the right look. what i was saying, not trying to be negative  mind you is what kind of documentation came with the bike. theres not much better trying to tie a racer,rider with and old track bike semi famous or not. if theres concrete proof that this was mts bike it would be priceless to some collectors. its a great bike thanks for posting it


----------



## barracuda (Dec 7, 2015)

Images found here.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 8, 2015)

rear triangle, crank set , handlebar and clamp.,different, funky fix on the crank= this orient spin roller is nice ,. I doubt it was a racing bike especially MT associated ,


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 8, 2015)

kccomet said:


> i think the bike tiger was talking about was in australia a different bike. this is a beautiful bike with just the right look. what i was saying, not trying to be negative  mind you is what kind of documentation came with the bike. theres not much better trying to tie a racer,rider with and old track bike semi famous or not. if theres concrete proof that this was mts bike it would be priceless to some collectors. its a great bike thanks for posting it




Yes, I was referring to the bike in Australia.


----------

